# Something's draining my battery and it's charging slowly, too.



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

So i bring my Touchpad to work every day for use during my lunch break. Typically I yank it off the Touchstone at about 8:30, arrive to work at 9, and then take lunch at 1, when it comes out.

Over the past few days I've noticed that by the time I pull it out, the battery has already dropped to 75%. That's rather unusual, methinks. Unless I'm leaving the screen on, I shouldn't be getting a 25% power drain over the course of four hours, should I?

More disconcerting is the fact that I left my Touchpad on the touchstone last night and when I woke up it was only charged to about 83%. Moreover, the back of my Touchpad was_ *HOT*._

I'm not sure what's causing the slow charging. I haven't installed anything major over the past few days--I've had CM9 A2 since it was released. The only thing I've even done to my TP in the last 24 hours was install the Accuweather HD program for it.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

boot into webOS to charge your TouchPad, problem sovled.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

The problem is most certainly _not_ solved; I'm not booting into webOS every night just to charge the thing and then restarting into CM9 every morning.

As I said, there's no reason the rate it's charging or the Touchstone sensitivity should have suddenly changed, as I've been on CM9 A2 for like a week now and had no problems before with it or any previous version of CM9.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Get an app like battery monitor and see how much you are pulling. You might just end up having to give it a fresh install. I have my screen timeout set to30 minutes and when I get a notification my screen stays on for that long and that kills the battery if I don't remember. Try keeping wifi off when your not using it or even power it down till you use it. Boot time is only a minute or so...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Get an app like battery monitor and see how much you are pulling. You might just end up having to give it a fresh install. I have my screen timeout set to30 minutes and when I get a notification my screen stays on for that long and that kills the battery if I don't remember. Try keeping wifi off when your not using it or even power it down till you use it. Boot time is only a minute or so...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You might want to try looking at the charge rate while your TP is charging on the TouchStone. Start Terminal Emulator and at the prompt type SU and tap enter.
then type cat /sys/power/charger/currentlimit and tap enter. On the wall charger one should see 2000mA as the result. Plugged into one's computer, the response should be 500mA. Let's see what you get on the TouchStone. You might be getting some heating up of the battery due to the fact that the TouchStone is an inductive charger. You might want to contact HP and ask them what one might expect when charging on the TouchStone.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Battery monitor will show the charge rate as well. When I am streaming it will only be around 200 mah. When I am not streaming its something like 600 (on my bionic) you will see if it is discharging this way if you look at it while its plugged in

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Put it onto my Touchstone after getting home from work about two hours ago and it's nearly full; seems to be back to normal.

I honestly think the Accuweather may have had something to do with it. Usually when the Touchpad is on a touchstone it automatically launches the clock app (I assume that's its dock behavior), but after installing Accuweather it would prompt me every time whether I wanted to launch Clock or Accuweather. And during the night, something was periodically waking the thing up (I know because the TP serves as my bedside clock, which I dim when going to sleep, so when it awakens the bright light would flash and disturb me). Uninstalling it seems to have done the job.

Bit of a shame; I kinda liked the app. Will stay with widgets, I guess.

Still a little concerned about the back getting so hot, though.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I use the beautiful widgets clock and weather app without any significant battery draw. Try that and set weather checking for like every two hours

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

